# Spurn Point Part 3



## RichCooper (May 14, 2011)

This is the last lot from this trip and is mainly of the Artillery Battery S0015114
Pics run roughly from east to west,Once again thanks for the comments on the first two parts
Enjoy 

First up is of what we now think is an old WW! 3" AA emplacement which we are gonna have more of a dig around in a couple of weeks




1 by codseeker, on Flickr




2 by codseeker, on Flickr




3 by codseeker, on Flickr

Then came the main emplacements




4 by codseeker, on Flickr




5 by codseeker, on Flickr




6 by codseeker, on Flickr




7 by codseeker, on Flickr




8 by codseeker, on Flickr




9 by codseeker, on Flickr




10 by codseeker, on Flickr




11 by codseeker, on Flickr




12 by codseeker, on Flickr




13 by codseeker, on Flickr




14 by codseeker, on Flickr




15 by codseeker, on Flickr




16 by codseeker, on Flickr




17 by codseeker, on Flickr




18 by codseeker, on Flickr




19 by codseeker, on Flickr




20 by codseeker, on Flickr




21 by codseeker, on Flickr




22 by codseeker, on Flickr




23 by codseeker, on Flickr




24 by codseeker, on Flickr




25 by codseeker, on Flickr




26 by codseeker, on Flickr




27 by codseeker, on Flickr




28 by codseeker, on Flickr




29 by codseeker, on Flickr




30 by codseeker, on Flickr




31 by codseeker, on Flickr




32 by codseeker, on Flickr




33 by codseeker, on Flickr




34 by codseeker, on Flickr




35 by codseeker, on Flickr




36 by codseeker, on Flickr




37 by codseeker, on Flickr




38 by codseeker, on Flickr




39 by codseeker, on Flickr




40 by codseeker, on Flickr




41 by codseeker, on Flickr

Then on the way out we nearly missed this bunker the entrance as you can see is pretty well hidden now by good old Ma Nature




42 by codseeker, on Flickr




43 by codseeker, on Flickr




44 by codseeker, on Flickr




45 by codseeker, on Flickr




46 by codseeker, on Flickr

Well I hope you liked the 3 reps on this great place we plan a return to get a few we missed so there may another one yet


----------



## scribble (May 14, 2011)

It's a great place. I lovethe way the sand comes halfway up the bunkers on the inside. They say the point is gradually moving to one side.


----------



## night crawler (May 14, 2011)

Great post that looks like it was well worth looking round. I'd be inclined to go back in the winter when the groorowth has died down and you should be able to see more.


----------



## Munchh (May 14, 2011)

A good finale to what has been three very enjoyable and interesting posts. Lots of variety and NC's right, you'll get a better view of these defences in the winter. Thanks very much for these Rich.


----------



## jonney (May 14, 2011)

Rich mate what can I say that already hasn't been said by the good fellows before me....Cracking stuff mate


----------



## RichCooper (May 14, 2011)

Thx guys glad you enjoyed em and yea I'm thinking a winter trip for some more exterior shots is a plan


----------



## Winch It In (May 14, 2011)

First Class report, well done for braving all those nettles and brambles.


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

These imgaes are great. I love the old iron supports.


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2011)

Yup, echo everyone else here...a great tour of the area. So much has been decayed by nature that they've become interesting in the the way they look now, as well as in their original use. 
Excellent stuff, Rich.


----------



## karltrowitz (May 16, 2011)

Yes, thanks for the pics. Very interesting, although next time i'm down that way i'll have to have a detour now!


----------



## RichCooper (May 16, 2011)

karltrowitz said:


> Yes, thanks for the pics. Very interesting, although next time i'm down that way i'll have to have a detour now!



i'd recommend it  but you'll need a few hours to spare


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

A seriously great report Rich, many thanks for posting. The concentration of military structures in this area is imense and now that you have done all the hard word and covered them all i might just treat Mrs Fluffy to a fun filled summer break up there !!! LUCKY WOMAN !!!


----------



## RichCooper (May 17, 2011)

fluffy5518 said:


> A seriously great report Rich, many thanks for posting. The concentration of military structures in this area is imense and now that you have done all the hard word and covered them all i might just treat Mrs Fluffy to a fun filled summer break up there !!! LUCKY WOMAN !!!



Hate to tell you this but we missed a few bits  back again soon though


----------



## jonney (May 17, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> Hate to tell you this but we missed a few bits  back again soon though



that's an understatement mate lol...


----------



## RichCooper (May 17, 2011)

jonney said:


> that's an understatement mate lol...



i'm thinking of becoming a tour guide down there


----------



## jonney (May 17, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> i'm thinking of becoming a tour guide down there



you have to find everything first mate


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 17, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> Hate to tell you this but we missed a few bits  back again soon though


 
......Ooooohh She'll be so disappointed now !!!!


----------



## RichCooper (May 17, 2011)

jonney said:


> you have to find everything first mate



Think we're sorted now well on the point anyway the top end should be a straight forward point and click job I hope,need to get some of that period grafitti though , cant be much more concrete or the bloody tip would sink  and fluffy dont tell your missus the nearest cuppa is 3 miles away


----------



## stop line (May 19, 2011)

Some great pics - I've been twice to the area (ok with family and not serious concrete spotting) but cannot believe I missed so much!!!


----------

